# auto reboot after panic: __lockmgr_args



## goddard94 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I've a FreeBSD server 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1 @i386 

A few days ago, I got an automatic reboot after  strange kernel panic.


```
Apr 12 01:40:44 h syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Apr 12 01:40:44 h kernel: panic: __lockmgr_args: recursing on non recursive lockmgr getblk @ (null):0
Apr 12 01:40:44 h kernel: 
Apr 12 01:40:44 h kernel: cpuid = 0
Apr 12 01:40:44 h kernel: Uptime: 215d9h49m26s
Apr 12 01:40:44 h kernel: Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Apr 12 01:40:44 h kernel: Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```

After some googling, there are no interesting answers about getblk. elsewhere, it's talking about an error on (null) ...

Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2011)

Not sure what could cause this. It might be due to a buggy driver.

It might also be due to something else. I do notice the uptime and the version, there have been a few security updates. You should be running 8.1-RELEASE-p2. This might also be a cause, somebody may be trying to exploit one of those bugs. But to be honest I have no idea what the effect of the bugs can be and whether or not yours is related to that.


----------



## goddard94 (Apr 20, 2011)

x( I'm sick of losing my uptime x( 

I suppose that might not be caused by one of my jails. any way, I'll apply lastest patch.

thanks for your reply. I hope that isn't a successful attack attempt. I'll close the post and keep you informed if I find anything.

regards.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2011)

goddard94 said:
			
		

> x( I'm sick of losing my uptime x(


Uptimes are overrated. If you really require something that needs to be up and running 99.999% of the time you should look into the various High Availability solutions.

Not patching your system because of your uptime is just plain stupid.


----------



## goddard94 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, you're right. but, some of my jails are critical ... and no one wants that stopped for patch ....

Welcome to the real world.

This automatic reboot well give me this chance :e


----------

